# Hymer habitation door



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi All. 

We have a Hymer s820 and the hab door will not stay locked. I push the interior lock down to lock it and it locks however it then makes a noise like it is trying to unlock so of a pulsing noise and then it unlocks. From the outside it will not lock by the central locking fob so i lock it with the key and it locks but then it will unlock in a matter of time. Does any one know what the cause of this problem is?. Thank you.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

An electrical fault for sure I'd say.

To cure it until you can get it fixed, find the electrical contacts on the door and either remove them (if they unscrew) or stick some insulating tape over them.

The central locking obviously won't lock/unlock that door now, but it's unreliable anyway.

You should be able to lock and unlock it manually, and it should no longer have a mind of its own.

If this doesn't work I shall be very interested to find out what really was the problem! :? :? :?

Dave

P.S. Just had a thought :roll: . It could simply be crap (_technical term!_ :roll: ) on the contacts, so a good clean with a non-abrasive would be worth trying first.


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Fatwallet,

The most likely cause IMO is damage to the wiring between frame and one of the doors where the wire bends back and forth over time as you open and close the door.

This was the case on my B754 and a little 'wiggling' of the wire temporarily cured the problem. I must get around to a more permanent fix!

Good luck!


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

*Habitation door*

We had exactly the same problem recently on our 820 and the problem as Harley Biker says was the wiring at the point where it enters the van from the door. You need to roll back the sleeve, cut the offending wires and then rejoin. We found there was plenty of slack which you could pull through from the van side.

Good luck


----------

